# 60300 vs. 10022



## NESmith (Oct 27, 2010)

Please explain the difference between these two codes.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 27, 2010)

*Lay descriptions*

NOT my area of expertise, but ...here are the lay descriptions from Encoder Pro

*60300*
The physician aspirates or injects a thyroid cyst. The physician localizes the thyroid cyst by palpation or separately reportable ultrasound. A needle is passed through the skin into the cyst. The cyst is aspirated and tissue captured is sent for separately reportable analysis, or the cyst is injected with therapeutic or diagnostic matter. 

*10022*
Fine needle aspiration (FNA) is a percutaneous procedure that uses a fine gauge needle (often 22 or 25 gauge) and a syringe to sample fluid from a cyst or remove clusters of cells from a solid mass. First, the skin is cleansed. If a lump can be felt, the radiologist or surgeon guides a needle into the area by palpating the lump. If the lump is non-palpable, the FNA procedure is performed under image guidance using fluoroscopy, ultrasound, or computed tomography (CT), with the patient positioned according to the area of concern. In fluoroscopic guidance, intermittent fluoroscopy guides the advancement of the needle. Ultrasonography-guided aspiration biopsy involves inserting an aspiration catheter needle device through the accessory channel port of the echoendoscope; the needle is placed into the area to be sampled under endoscopic ultrasonographic guidance. After the needle is placed into the region of the lesion, a vacuum is created and multiple in and out needle motions are performed. Several needle insertions are usually required to ensure that an adequate tissue sample is taken. CT image guidance allows computer-assisted targeting of the area to be sampled. At the completion of the procedure, the needle is withdrawn and a small bandage is placed over the area. Report 10021 if fine needle aspiration is performed without imaging guidance. Report 10022 if imaging guidance is used to assist in locating the lump.


----------

